# Schaltung  W-DH



## Michel.M. (27. Juni 2006)

Hi treue Widsau Fahrer, was soll ich noch machen meine Wildsau DH ist fast ein Jahr jetzt alt und bischer sind sieben schaltungen abgefetzt !!!!!!!! Kettenlänge mehrere male ausprobiert , Dämpfer ungehangen, Gänge gesperrt,  und immer sind die schaltungen genau unter der schaltaugenschraube wo das schaltwerk festgeschraubt wird abgebrochen. einmal durch . Scram hat mir 2 x X9 und einmal X7 ersetzt aber jetzt reichts. Wie kriege ich da ne Gertiebenabe rein???
Oder habt ihr bessere Vorschläge. ( Schaltauge ist immer heil gebleiben sowie auch die Aufnhame) 

  DANKE


----------



## Maui (28. Juni 2006)

ein rider von uns hat sich eine Langspielplatte (BonyM) hinter seine Ritsel geschaubt. somit hat das schaltwerk keine chance in den speichen hängen zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel.M. (28. Juni 2006)

Da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht aber da bei nem Abriss keine speichen kaputt gingen hatte es keinen Speichen Kontakt


----------



## blackforest (28. Juni 2006)

Wie sollen die denn kaputtgegangen sein????

Hatte da bei nem Rad auch mal das Problem. Hab den Tip bekommen, dass evtl. der Freilauf in gewissen Situationen blockiert und dadurch die Schaltung nach hinten oben abgerissen wird.

Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, wenn man nix am Hinterrad sieht. Und auch dass das Schaltauge ganz geblieben ist find ich komisch.


----------



## wildsau-dd (29. Juni 2006)

hmm, das mit dem freilauf blockieren klingt interessant....daran hab ich noch nich gedacht....
meine theorie ist noch das der reifen grosse stollen am rand hat und wenn die kette rumflattert wie drpos oder treppenspringen und sie sich in so ner stolle verhängt, das schaltwerk überspannt nach vorn und dann kommts in die speichen und reisst ab...
bei nen kumpel der nen hot chili warp 210 hat ist das selbe problem...der hat zwei neue x7 abgeknallt in drei wochen und jetz noch nen xtr was ich dem geliehen hab...kacke....


----------



## blackforest (29. Juni 2006)

Das mit den Stollen ist aber bei der Wildsau nahezu unmöglich. Unten ist da bei mir direkt die Rolle von der Kettenführung und oben gehts auch kaum, weil der Box-Guide doch recht weit nach hinten rausgeht.

Problem mit dem Freilauf Problem ist nur: Wie bekommst du das raus. Ich bin schlussendlich auf einen anderen Rahmen umgestiegen (alter hat Risse bekommen.) und da hab ich auch ein neues Hinterrad gebraucht. Also hab ich noch ein Hinterrad hier bei mir rumstehen, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob der Freilauf in Ordnung ist. Wills aber auch nicht ausprobieren, kostet doch immer relativ viel.


----------



## Michel.M. (29. Juni 2006)

Danke für die Antworten. Auf nen anderen Rahmen werde ich nie umsteigen. der ist in der optik zu geil + + +


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Juni 2006)

noch ein Wort von mir:
wenn Schaltwerke an der von Dir beschriebenen Stelle reißen, dann liegt das kaum am Rahmen, sondern muss an irgendwelchen Anbauteilen, Teilekombinationen oder aber schlechter Montage liegen. Konkret ist mir diesbezüglich auch kein anderer solcher Fall bekannt - auch nicht mit anderen Rahmen, sonst würden wir hier ja dauernd solche Reklas bekommen.
In dem Fall hilft nur sehr genau beobachten und die Ursache finden, lässt sich aber wie üblich nur sehr schlecht per Ferndiagnose machen, die Tips die bisher kamen sind aber schon sehr gut. Mehr fällt mir momentan auch nicht ein. Ich würde auch auf die Sache mit der Kette und dem Hinterrad tippen. Allerdings beim Kettenkürzen drauf achte, dass über die gesamte Raderhebung ausreichen Länge zu Verfügung steht.


----------



## wildsau-dd (30. Juni 2006)

hmm, naja ich kenn noch nen anderen der hat sich neun schaltwerke in die speichen gezogen mit nen banshee  scream....
da war alles dabei, x9, x7, xt,.......
der ist dann auf nen 105er rennradschaltwerk umgestiegen....
seit dem isses auch nich mehr passiert....
passierte aber alles nach dem er von nen 24" auf nen 26" hr umgestiegen is...


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Juni 2006)

es geht ja hier auch nicht um abgerissene Schaltwerke durch Speichenkontakt, sondern, dass die aufgrund der Rahmenkonstruktion die Biege machen.

Wenn so ein Teil durch einen Sturz oder durch gerissene Ketten, Speichen oder sonst was reißt ist das nichts besonderes. Hat aber in der Regel immer schlechte Einstellung, verbogenen Käfig oder Schaltauge bzw. grobe Gewalt als Ursache. Da hat die Rahmenkonstruktion selbst ja keinen Einfluss.


----------



## wildsau-dd (30. Juni 2006)

naja schaltwerke waren richtig eingestellt schaltaugen grade und schaltwerke die neu aus der kiste kommen können schlecht nen verbogenen käfig ham..und so weiter...ist auch unbegreiflich das das passiert is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel.M. (1. Juli 2006)

So hab jetzt alles wieder hingekriegt laufen tuts einmandfrei. Gleich noch M5 rengeschnitten fürs Schaltauge. Ich werde Alutech immer treu bleiben.


----------

